# Good Bad Examples!



## ShoerFast (Jul 3, 2013)

This one only gets good right at the end!

[video=youtube;Y7H4bUNQgnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7H4bUNQgnY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

And falls under keeping your booger-hook off the bang-switch!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 3, 2013)

If that was supposed to be an instructional video I didnt learn anything! What a moron!


----------



## bootboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Where's the shower of sheet rock and paint chips? I think you can see him flinch a little early. I'm calling BS. Still funny though.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 3, 2013)

How about the 'Always keep the part that looks like an end of a pipe pointed away from what you don't want destroyed' ?

[video=youtube;WVoxUgF7VbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVoxUgF7VbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 3, 2013)

ShoerFast said:


> How about the 'Always keep the part that looks like an end of a pipe pointed away from what you don't want destroyed' ?
> 
> [video=youtube;WVoxUgF7VbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVoxUgF7VbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



So that includes like yer melon and stuff? 

I guess that he wanted to destroy that hat though...


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 3, 2013)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> So that includes like yer melon and stuff?
> 
> I guess that he wanted to destroy that hat though...



It might have been the hat?

I suspected his subconscious arguing with his inner-liberal?

How about the "Always check the barrel for obstructions" why-for?

[video=youtube;Fkz_Zuo8g0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkz_Zuo8g0U&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

One layer of black electrical-tape over the end (like a band-aid over a finger tip) of the barrel would have bagged that bull elk!

My procedure, sight it in, clean the barrel, shoot it to foul the barrel, tape it.Hunt!


----------

